# Perlick Flow Control Taps



## hopie89

Hi all,
I was just pricing up some gear to buy while I'm in America and came across these. they look the goods. Linky
Cheers,
Hopie


----------



## stux

As long as they are actually forward sealing that is AWESOME!!!

And I think a new gold standard in taps


----------



## jameson

Like like like like great find thanks for sharing. Think I will hold of a while longer to buy some more taps in the hope that these become widely available. :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev

Excellent find. I'm wondering if I can squeeze 3 of these onto my font. 

QldKev


----------



## Florian

4 x Perlick 525 for sale...


----------



## argon

i have a feeling that link just cost me alot of money :unsure:


----------



## Maheel

BULK BUY !!!!


----------



## jameson

Florian said:


> 4 x Perlick 525 for sale...


Lol I was thinking after looking at the site that there would be a massive sale in second hand taps.


----------



## jameson

Maheel said:


> BULK BUY !!!!


Would be keen in the new year. Do you think the 4" shanks are stainless?


----------



## Hammo7

Maheel said:


> BULK BUY !!!!


Ohhhh Yeah!!! 
Good find Hopie, thanks for sharing!
Was about to place an order for the standard SS and creamers from either CHIcompany or farmouse brewing, will hold off for a week or 2. Farmhouse are nearly $10 cheaper per tap.


----------



## adryargument

Hammo7 said:


> Ohhhh Yeah!!!
> Good find Hopie, thanks for sharing!
> Was about to place an order for the standard SS and creamers from either CHIcompany or farmouse brewing, will hold off for a week or 2. Farmhouse are nearly $10 cheaper per tap.



Wooohooo!
Edit: BULK BUY! - 4 Please!


----------



## Fourstar

i'd sooo prefer the perlick creamer taps.


----------



## adryargument

Fourstar said:


> i'd sooo prefer the perlick creamer taps.



Why?

They look identical to me in terms of creaming.
http://morebeer.com/view_product/12146/102...cet_-_Stainless
http://morebeer.com/view_product/20581/102..._-_Flow_Control


----------



## argon

Have heard bad things about the creamer's... dripping, not sealing properly. same can be achieved with the regular 525 with a small spurt by pulling forward a touch

Edit: if a bulk buy went ahead i could possibly be in for 8 of the flow controllers


----------



## Batz

Bugger!

I just received five flow control adapters from the US, these new taps may have been a better option. Oh well I got a great price on them and it'll give me time to hear the feed back on the new Perlicks before jumping in.

Batz


----------



## MarkBastard

This whole forward sealing shindig, a lot of taps are like that right? I mean I think my taps are. They're pub taps that point straight up / down and the seal is right at the bottom of the tap. There's literally 5mm of tap downstream of the seal. Is that the same thing?


----------



## argon

this explains it... not sure what you've got


----------



## MarkBastard

It's just the fact that after the tap is shut gravity will allow the beer downstream from the seal to exit the tap right?

My taps say "Lancer" on them. I think they're the same as these ones (top two fonts)





Similar to Andale Floryte


----------



## Spork

Got a holiday coming up, but no work this week or the week before xmas, so only 2 weeks pay in 5. If I wasn't going away for a couple of weeks I'd grab 3 of these right now, however I think they will have to wait until end of Jan, or Feb.


----------



## Maheel

wish someone had posted this a week ago...

my wife is in Chicago right now, is express shipping (UPS?) in the USA really "next day"?

might shoot them a email and see if they can send to a hotel in New York


----------



## MetalRooster

I've got some 525's on their way from the US at the moment. I recall when I was researching that I read that people who had flow control taps found them quite fiddly to setup and maintain. Would be interesting to hear if anyone does get some of these what their experience is.


----------



## Malted

jameson said:


> Would be keen in the new year. Do you think the 4" shanks are stainless?


Perlick PDF sheet with some details attached.

Shanks available in brass, chrome or SS - they don't specify length. See second page of attachment for details.

View attachment beerfaucets_accessories.pdf


----------



## Maheel

Chris Mackenzie said:


> I've got some 525's on their way from the US at the moment. I recall when I was researching that I read that people who had flow control taps found them quite fiddly to setup and maintain. Would be interesting to hear if anyone does get some of these what their experience is.



i have a cheap one on my kegerator that it came with so i know no better.
but i really like the way i can adjust it on the fly.

if gas a little low open it a bit more 
if gas a little high close it a bit.
need a little bit more head, open it bit more etc 

i also like the short beer line, i am considering a Keezer and would prefer the short lines if multi-tapped 

but i got NFI really


----------



## kieran

Hey lads, very interesting!

Can someone tell me how these differ from Celli taps with flow control?


----------



## adryargument

kieran said:


> Hey lads, very interesting!
> 
> Can someone tell me how these differ from Celli taps with flow control?



I believe Celli's are not forward sealing.


----------



## hopie89

Sooo. I think I just cost people a lot of money with that find. I can't wait to go to America next year going to be so broke after shopping.


----------



## Spork

kieran said:


> Hey lads, very interesting!
> 
> Can someone tell me how these differ from Celli taps with flow control?



About $165 difference.


----------



## bung89

hopie said:


> Sooo. I think I just cost people a lot of money with that find. I can't wait to go to America next year going to be so broke after shopping.



Yeah you'll probably be bringing me 2 taps now.
We haven't even installed my cheap one yet and I already wanna replace it


----------



## hopie89

bung89 said:


> Yeah you'll probably be bringing me 2 taps now.
> We haven't even installed my cheap one yet and I already wanna replace it


Had a funny feeling that might happen now that your tank is being bought for you. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Amber Fluid

Chris Mackenzie said:


> I've got some 525's on their way from the US at the moment. I recall when I was researching that I read that people who had flow control taps found them quite fiddly to setup and maintain. Would be interesting to hear if anyone does get some of these what their experience is.



I have Cellis and have no problem with the flow control. Not fiddly at all.
However, after outlaying near $1200 for 5 taps, maybe I should have waited a couple of months. All good in hind sight though and I am still happy with my taps anyway :icon_cheers: 

Nice find.


----------



## kyleg

has anyone found the shanks for sale? part number 43542 (SS) also i couldn't see the flow control taps on farmhouse either.. maybe sold out?


----------



## krusty_oz

Mark^Bastard said:


> It's just the fact that after the tap is shut gravity will allow the beer downstream from the seal to exit the tap right?
> 
> My taps say "Lancer" on them. I think they're the same as these ones (top two fonts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to Andale Floryte



the taps in the top pic (DA style tap) and the Andale Floryte are forward sealing (bottom pic isn't), The advantage with the Perlick even when you add a shank is that they are almost half the cost of the Andale & Lancer taps. The Florytes are Aussie made so cost isn't helped by Australia's higher wages and living costs (compared to the US).


----------



## Batz

Xmas pressy from Banjo, bless his little brindle socks. :beerbang: :icon_chickcheers: 




Batz


----------



## Batz

Oh and for you who don't know Banjo, here he is after a big Xmas Day


----------



## NickB

Geez, that Banjo is a gem!


----------



## Cocko

You are one lucky man there Batz! :super: 


I would do Banjo 'Human' style as a special thanks h34r: .... each to their own, you can't judge me.. h34r: 


Seriously though, what a farking setup! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

Cocko said:


> You are one lucky man there Batz! :super:
> 
> 
> I would do Banjo 'Human' style as a special thanks h34r: .... each to their own, you can't judge me.. h34r:
> 
> 
> Seriously though, what a farking setup! :icon_drool2:













Some difference hey? That's an over carbed party keg.



> each to their own, you can't judge me



And I would not.

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Xmas pressy from Banjo, bless his little brindle socks. :beerbang: :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> View attachment 51558
> 
> 
> Batz



Nice.
The speakers need some Butterfingers playing loudly though.
h34r:


----------



## enoch

How much are they charging for shipping on these?


----------



## husky

I just signed up to morebeer and shipping is going to be just under $50 for 4 taps and a regulator. Anyone in Melbourne want to split to split some shipping? Postage doesn't go up much on the estimator when taps are added.
Also can someone give me some links to the other parts I will require to hook these up to a custom 3" tube font?


----------



## QldKev

QldKev said:


> Excellent find. I'm wondering if I can squeeze 3 of these onto my font.
> 
> QldKev




In case anyone is thinking about changing the keg king kegerator over to these taps, they fit no problems and are a great improvement to the pour.


----------



## yardy

QldKev said:


> In case anyone is thinking about changing the keg king kegerator over to these taps, they fit no problems and are a great improvement to the pour.




images or it didn't happen kev, you know the rules mate..


----------



## QldKev

yardy said:


> images or it didn't happen kev, you know the rules mate..








Now thats a font!


----------



## Wimmig

husky said:


> I just signed up to morebeer and shipping is going to be just under $50 for 4 taps and a regulator. Anyone in Melbourne want to split to split some shipping? Postage doesn't go up much on the estimator when taps are added.
> Also can someone give me some links to the other parts I will require to hook these up to a custom 3" tube font?



http://www.priceusa.com.au/

I've used these guys for people then DO ship to Aus. Then saved around 30 - 50% of the quoted original cost.


----------



## Batz

I've had there taps a few weeks now and they are fantastic ! I bet your happy with yours to Kev?

Why buy a straight or crappy creamer Perlick when you can have these?

Batz


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> I've had there taps a few weeks now and they are fantastic ! I bet your happy with yours to Kev?
> 
> Why buy a straight or crappy creamer Perlick when you can have these?
> 
> Batz




Yep so far loving mine. 

I've always had a decent pour from my fridge out back, but never have been that happy with the kegerator in the house.

I've tried everything to get a decent pour
Clamping the line to slow the flow
Running an extra 3m of beer line (thats 3m extra from the factory line)
Touching a porcupine's ass while pouring my beer
$60 Flow Control Adaptor 

These cost about the same $ as the add on flow adapter, but these work 100 times better.

QldKev


----------



## seamad

Ive got 4 perlick creamers on my fridge, could i just unscrew these and screw on the flow controllers?
Cheers


----------



## QldKev

seamad said:


> Ive got 4 perlick creamers on my fridge, could i just unscrew these and screw on the flow controllers?
> Cheers




Sure can!


----------



## seamad

Thanks mate, think i " need" some of these!
Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Hmm I think there may be 3 perlick creamers going on ebay tommorrow.


----------



## QldKev

bradsbrew said:


> Hmm I think there may be 3 perlick creamers going on ebay tommorrow.




also another 3 little taps and a flow adapter too


----------



## bradsbrew

QldKev said:


> also another 3 little taps and a flow adapter too



Well that should help with my sale pitch.

"Much better than the common taps little taps and flow adapters. Just push back after filling your glass for a great head." :huh: On second thought that last sentence may get cocko a bit excited.

Cheers


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Hmm I think there may be 3 perlick creamers going on ebay tommorrow.




Yep do it now while the dollars up, creamers are only leakers anyway. 

Batz


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> View attachment 51814
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a font!




Looks beautiful Kev. Could be up there in a week or two.

batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Looks beautiful Kev. Could be up there in a week or two.
> 
> batz



I will be up there the week of the 30th. I reckon we should drop in and test those taps Batz.


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> I will be up there the week of the 30th. I reckon we should drop in and test those taps Batz.




Sounds like somethings coming together here.


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> Looks beautiful Kev. Could be up there in a week or two.
> 
> batz






bradsbrew said:


> I will be up there the week of the 30th. I reckon we should drop in and test those taps Batz.




Sounds like a plan, your both welcome to crash at my place.

(I'm no longer in town itself)

On the 3 taps is, 
Tap 1 Water 
Tap 2 Bachaus APA
Tap 3 100 year old Alt


Kev


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Sounds like a plan, your both welcome to crash at my place.
> 
> (I'm no longer in town itself)
> 
> On the 3 taps is,
> Tap 1 Water
> Tap 2 Bachaus APA
> Tap 3 100 year old Alt
> 
> 
> Kev



I might just take you up on that Kev.

Batz


----------



## rob2263

Can somebody who has these confirm if they are chrome plated or SS.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Tony

Hmmmmmm...... veeeeeery interesting


----------



## wood88

rob2263 said:


> Can somebody who has these confirm if they are chrome plated or SS.
> 
> Cheers, Rob



Chrome Plated 
Link


----------



## argon

wood88 said:


> Chrome Plated
> Link


Interesting... I just assumed SS. Might hang on to my 525ss till the 545 come in SS then. That is unless there already is an SS version.


----------



## stux

argon said:


> Might hang on to my 525ss till the 545 come in SS then.



This.


----------



## Batz

Well I still have the box they arrived in and it clearly states _Perlick Stainless Faucet-Flow Control_

I was under the impression that meant stainless steel but perhaps not.


----------



## rob2263

Thanks for clarifying; I was under the impression that they were 'Chrome Plated' mainly due to the price.


----------



## pk.sax

Seems like there are 2 versions. Craftbrewer has the SS version in stock.
Looking at the price difference between the morebeer and farmhouse ones, must be 2 versions.


----------



## QldKev

Is there a way by inspecting the tap to tell what you have s/s or chrome?


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Is there a way by inspecting the tap to tell what you have s/s or chrome?




Grab a file Kev and file a big hunk into your tap. I'm interested as well, but really don't give a f&ck as the taps rock.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Could be just Morebeers sticker


----------



## A3k

I wish this post came out 2 months earlier. i bought 3 perlick 525ss and 1 575ss about, but really wanted flow control.

now i'm considering swapping them. Will see how i go with these and reconsider in a few months.


----------



## np1962

Batz,
I would say yours are not Stainless Steel. The PC in the name denotes Polished Chrome/Brass Body.
Can't tell what Ross is selling without a model number.

More info Here

As you say though, does it really matter at the price?


----------



## wood88

Batz said:


> View attachment 51856
> 
> 
> Could be just Morebeers sticker



545PC - Plated Chrome (Brass Body)
525SS - Stainless Steel

I wonder if they will bring out an SS version

Arh Nige just beat me to it


----------



## pk.sax

Tap some SS with a coin and some chrome house faucets and the perliks. If you threw the boxes away that might be indicative. Could also try a magnet, some of the SS grades are magnetic, haven't seen any chrome so far that is. The spindle inside the two might be though.


----------



## TonyC

QldKev said:


> Is there a way by inspecting the tap to tell what you have s/s or chrome?



QldKev,
Have a close look up the spout, the chrome will not plate all the way up without an elaborate anode, if you see a colour change from the chrome, to a yellow colour these will be chromed and nickeled brass. S/S will be the same colour.

Regards Tony


----------



## Batz

Yes I think your correct and my first two lots of taps were not stainless either but I loved them. I bought Ventmatics and apart from the forward seating they are all were the same. These taps are the best I've ever had and I've used a few the last 12 years.

Batz


----------



## woodwormm

ok here's a possibly stupid and definitely lazy question...

anyone know what the part # is for a shank that will adapt these taps to an Andale Snaplock Font? 

would i get from Andale? 

cheers.


----------



## Jeff Margrie

printed forms section said:


> ok here's a possibly stupid and definitely lazy question...
> 
> anyone know what the part # is for a shank that will adapt these taps to an Andale Snaplock Font?
> 
> would i get from Andale?
> 
> cheers.



I bought this from Ross to use with my 6 Perlicks. Or if you don't want the fatlock adaptor use this.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## wambesi

I'm so close to replace my 525SS's with these it's not funny.
Would be great to get rid of the coils of line in the keg freezer while being quicker and easier to balance.

One thing I'm not sure about is why people are so against chrome plated? I've only had the 525's so I've got no experience with any other taps.

I gather it's the fact it's underlying brass underneath, but I'm assuming Perlick would do a bloody good job of chroming these taps looking at their other handy work.
Do they 'wear out' sooner?

So, should I just buy and forget?


----------



## Malted

*YES THEY DO COME IN STAINLESS STEEL* according to Perlick. if you get the 307 series.
See attachment, post#22, page 2.


----------



## Batz

wambesi said:


> I'm so close to replace my 525SS's with these it's not funny.




Aus.$1.0767

Mad if you don't.


----------



## wambesi

Batz said:


> Aus.$1.0767
> 
> Mad if you don't.



I did. Just waiting on delivery now.
The painful part of the whole ordeal.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Where is the cheapest place to buy these sexy taps from guys?


----------



## pokolbinguy

wambesi said:


> I did. Just waiting on delivery now.
> The painful part of the whole ordeal.



Where did you orders yours from wambesi?


----------



## Batz

I found _morebeer _ easy to deal with and the taps were here within a week.

Batz


----------



## wambesi

pokolbinguy said:


> Where did you orders yours from wambesi?



Got mine from Farmhouse Brewing Supply .
Read some good things about them and they seemed a little cheaper.

The people running it were pretty good to talk to, although I guess we'll see with shipping.


----------



## husky

I have an order pending through farmhouse as well. taps are a bit cheaper but shipping is more expensive, they just happened to have a few other things I require as well. Have been waiting on a payment request for over a week now however, so a bit slow on the communication.


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> I found _morebeer _ easy to deal with and the taps were here within a week.
> 
> Batz




How do you contact them via email?????????????

Screwy


----------



## husky

Screwtop said:


> How do you contact them via email?????????????
> 
> Screwy



[email protected]


John is who I have dealt with


----------



## wambesi

husky said:


> I have an order pending through farmhouse as well. taps are a bit cheaper but shipping is more expensive, they just happened to have a few other things I require as well. Have been waiting on a payment request for over a week now however, so a bit slow on the communication.



I didn't think shipping was too bad, certainly not the worst I've paid.
Still cheaper taps than locally by almost half.


----------



## husky

wambesi said:


> I didn't think shipping was too bad, certainly not the worst I've paid.
> Still cheaper taps than locally by almost half.




Still works out good over all, but $56 postage +5% handling was more than buying from morebeer, however farmhouse ttaps were cheaper, works out the same in the end. Dropped into keg king to try get some locally but they didn't have any perlicks at all. I would assume these would sell for 100 odd locally.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> How do you contact them via email?????????????
> 
> Screwy




[email protected]


----------



## wambesi

husky said:


> I would assume these would sell for 100 odd locally.



Yep, and then shipping.
I'm all for buying locally (and 98% I do) but not at these prices.


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> How do you contact them via email?????????????
> 
> Screwy



Are we talking about the real Perlick SS Flow Control 307 series here or the nickel-plated/chromed buggers which also do the same job but costing less dollars?
Very interested ATM.

TP


----------



## Batz

Talking about the cheap plated ones Pete.

Batz


----------



## Batz




----------



## husky

Do the SS ones actually exist, and has some one ordered them and where from? I asked at farmhouse last email but have yet to have a reply. I would prefer to shell out the $$ and get SS but not too concerned about the cheaper chrome plated brass.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Talking about the cheap plated ones Pete.
> 
> Batz



Thank you for clarifying Batz. I know I can depend on you when all else fails. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Thank you for clarifying Batz. I know I can depend on you when all else fails. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP




Glad to be of help one more time mate. :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete

husky said:


> Do the SS ones actually exist, and has some one ordered them and where from? I asked at farmhouse last email but have yet to have a reply. I would prefer to shell out the $$ and get SS but not too concerned about the cheaper chrome plated brass.




Ross was good enough to show me one in the flesh (so to speak) a couple of weeks ago. CraftBrewer's asking $99 a pop for the stainless version. I'm choosing to wait a few months or longer before I purchase. Still to work out a purchase from the US but time is immaterial to me as my Creamers are working just fine.
*Tightly* coiling the 2.5 metre beer line per tap helps keep things tidy ATM.

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Ross was good enough to show me one in the flesh (so to speak) a couple of weeks ago. CraftBrewer's asking $99 a pop for the stainless version. I'm choosing to wait a few months or longer before I purchase. Still to work out a purchase from the US but time is immaterial to me as my Creamers are working just fine.
> *Tightly* coiling the 2.5 metre beer line per tap helps keep things tidy ATM.
> 
> TP




You need to get behind a bar for a while and fiddle with a few of these Pete.


Batz


----------



## wambesi

Everytime some adds to the thread is just another excuse for Batz to show of his taps! :lol: 

Craftbrewer has the same taps for $99, according to the site they're not SS. Unless I've missed the SS version there as well.


----------



## hopie89

As far as I know, and I have searched a lot there is currently no stainless version, and from a forum on America they don't seem to think it will be worth perlick making a stainless version though I think it would be good,
Cheers,
Hopie


----------



## husky

I would be happy to pay $100 for the SS version locally. Just had a look at the craftbrewer site and it says they are chrome plated for $99 and not SS?


----------



## Batz

wambesi said:


> Unless I've missed the SS version there as well.



It makes no difference wambesi, it all hangs on what you can afford and there's plenty here that need to watch what their spending on a beer hobby.






Batz


----------



## Batz

wambesi said:


> Everytime some adds to the thread is just another excuse for Batz to show of his taps! :lol:




That would be rather childish.


----------



## Screwtop

hopie said:


> As far as I know, and I have searched a lot there is currently no stainless version, and from a forum on America they don't seem to think it will be worth perlick making a stainless version though I think it would be good,
> Cheers,
> Hopie




You know the old..............................err ahh Do a search :lol:

Have a look here: http://www.perlick.com/pdf-files/beerfaucets-accessories.pdf





Screwy


----------



## Batz

Plated faucets x 5 landed @ my addy, $266.11.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Ross was good enough to show me one in the flesh (so to speak) a couple of weeks ago. CraftBrewer's asking $99 a pop for the stainless version. I'm choosing to wait a few months or longer before I purchase. Still to work out a purchase from the US but time is immaterial to me as my Creamers are working just fine.
> *Tightly* coiling the 2.5 metre beer line per tap helps keep things tidy ATM.
> 
> TP


My error!  
No excuses in the midst of sampling the 23 CraftBrewer beers. :lol: 
No plans for getting rid of my* stainless steel *Perlick Creamers in the foreseeable future anyway as they work just fine as per above.


> You need to get behind a bar for a while and fiddle with a few of these Pete.


Maybe allowing for a little more room behind the bar would have sorted out your orignal problem IIRC? 

TP


----------



## Batz

> Maybe allowing for a little more room behind the bar would have sorted out your orignal problem IIRC?
> 
> TP



I limit my time behind there Pete, be whatever time I spend behind the bar these days I think I have it sorted re taps.

Batz


----------



## pokolbinguy

Batz said:


> Plated faucets x 5 landed @ my addy, $266.11.
> 
> Batz



Nice. Were they discounted below $49.99 when you bought them? How much was postage? Did you let them organise postage or did you use a forwarder ?


----------



## Batz

I ordered from the website.


----------



## kelbygreen

I aint fussy so any you upgrading your 525SS I am willing to take some off your hands if price is right! I only want 2 more!


----------



## pokolbinguy

Batz said:


> I ordered from the website.



I get that but to have them landed at just over $53 Aud ($57US) Each, I assume they weren't full price or was shipping approx $28Us?


----------



## Batz

best to buy from the local guys.


----------



## wambesi

Batz said:


> It makes no difference wambesi, it all hangs on what you can afford and there's plenty here that need to watch what their spending on a beer hobby.



Thats why I decided to get them in the end, figured it's all the same at the end of the day and I've spent enough in the last month on this hobby, new kettle, HLT, chiller and all the other odds and ends and now these taps.



Batz said:


> That would be rather childish.
> 
> View attachment 52151



Asked for it, didn't I!? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

> Asked for it, didn't I!? :icon_cheers:




I think so, yes.


----------



## hopie89

Screwtop said:


> You know the old..............................err ahh Do a search :lol:
> 
> Have a look here: http://www.perlick.com/pdf-files/beerfaucets-accessories.pdf
> 
> View attachment 52156
> 
> 
> 
> Screwy


Well seeing as how we are talking about the 545 versions and not the 307's then you may stand corrected because the 307's aren't forward sealing like the ones batz has already purchased.
Hopie


----------



## bradsbrew

kelbygreen said:


> I aint fussy so any you upgrading your 525SS I am willing to take some off your hands if price is right! I only want 2 more!




I've got 2 SS creamers with 3" stainless shanks and barbs. $80 per tap and shank if your interested.

Cheers


----------



## troopa

I think i really need to drop some $$ on a couple of these
After 3 years with the standard kegerator cheapo adjustable faucets i think its getting close to time for an upgrade


----------



## Malted

hopie said:


> Well seeing as how we are talking about the 545 versions and not the 307's then you may stand corrected because the 307's aren't forward sealing like the ones batz has already purchased.
> Hopie




Sorry Hoppie, i'd made the same mistake.


----------



## hopie89

All good malted, was just trying to show that I do actually search thongs before I post.
Cheers,
Hopie


----------



## Batz

pokolbinguy said:


> I get that but to have them landed at just over $53 Aud ($57US) Each, I assume they weren't full price or was shipping approx $28Us?






> Shipping: 36.96
> Total: 286.71
> Products Ordered:
> 
> 
> Perlick Faucet - Flow Control
> Qty: 5.00
> Price: 49.9500




286.71 USD 

=

266.311 AUD


----------



## beers

Hmm.. could I just buy these http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253 instead of going to the hassle of replacing my SS 525's?


----------



## Camo1234

Gents, has anyone found that the perlick flow control taps pour a little slower compared to the 575s?

I replaced my 575s with Flow Control Taps and have found that I need to up the pressure a fair whack to get the same kind of pour as my 575s. Not sure if maybe I didn't "set" the flow control taps up correctly when I installed them or something simple... They just seem to have more resistance even with the flow control knob turned completly up to "no resistance"


----------



## QldKev

beers said:


> Hmm.. could I just buy these http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253 instead of going to the hassle of replacing my SS 525's?



I've got one, only used for 2 weeks. I ended up replacing all my taps so no longer need it. 

$50 posted


----------



## stux

beers said:


> Hmm.. could I just buy these http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253 instead of going to the hassle of replacing my SS 525's?



Yes, I did.

Its cheaper to buy new taps though.

MUCH CHEAPER if you then sell your old taps...

BUT the taps won't be stainless.

Time again, I'd probably go the flow control perlick's... but I want stainless :-\

I'm very happy with my 4 taps (3x 525SS, 1x575SS) + 5x ss flow control adapters (note the adapter is not 100% stainless)


----------



## stux

Camo1234 said:


> Gents, has anyone found that the perlick flow control taps pour a little slower compared to the 575s?
> 
> I replaced my 575s with Flow Control Taps and have found that I need to up the pressure a fair whack to get the same kind of pour as my 575s. Not sure if maybe I didn't "set" the flow control taps up correctly when I installed them or something simple... They just seem to have more resistance even with the flow control knob turned completly up to "no resistance"



Contemplated shortening your beer lines? 

When I installed my flow-controllers (not perlick taps), I shortened all my beer lines to minimum hehe, so much neater


----------



## Camo1234

Stux said:


> Contemplated shortening your beer lines?
> 
> When I installed my flow-controllers (not perlick taps), I shortened all my beer lines to minimum hehe, so much neater




Mine aren't very long as it is but just curious as to why the flow control taps would flow slower than the non flow control taps.


----------



## stux

Camo1234 said:


> Mine aren't very long as it is but just curious as to why the flow control taps would flow slower than the non flow control taps.



At a guess, I'd say its the big lump of metal in the flow path


----------



## QldKev

Stux said:


> At a guess, I'd say its the big lump of metal in the flow path



we said :lol:


----------



## Camo1234

Stux said:


> At a guess, I'd say its the big lump of metal in the flow path




haha... always a comdian somewhere!  

I just thought the flow control taps would have a point where they don't restrict the flow.... ie big chunk of metal is wound back far enough to allow said beer to flow unrestricted


----------



## Batz

Fully open I can't notice a difference, could your adjustment be hitting your shank or font and not letting it go back completely? Open the tap completelty and remove it from your shank/font and then see if your can open it more. 

batz


----------



## DanteHicks

Just ordered one of these, a shank for the fridge and a tap for $111 delivered, cant wait to set it up, I am using a pluto gun at the moment.

Does anyone have a fridge mount drip tray they no longer want? Or know of anywhere that have cheap ones? 

The ones on eBay are a little pricey for me at the moment.

I don't mind buying it, I just cant justify $60ish after buying a new tap and getting ready for a bulk grain order.

Edit: Make more good English.


----------



## NickB

Try kegking.com.au

remember seeing some reasonably cheap ones on there.

Cheers


----------



## DanteHicks

Thanks Nick,

They start at $65 there. I may just have to make do without for a bit, wont be too long till I can afford it again.

Cheers


----------



## benno1973

Quick question about the flow control taps...

I have ordered 5 of these - will they fit on a standard shank? The only reason I ask is that the cheapie Keg King Euro flow controller taps have a large 1/2 oval shaped piece of metal sticking out the back, which is the flow control part of it. The shank connection is recessed quite a way to allow for this oval to move forwards and backwards. I've tried my euro tap on one of the shanks I bought and it doesn't even come close to fitting, but I assume that the Perlick ones have a different mechanism?


----------



## QldKev

Kaiser Soze said:


> Quick question about the flow control taps...
> 
> I have ordered 5 of these - will they fit on a standard shank? The only reason I ask is that the cheapie Keg King Euro flow controller taps have a large 1/2 oval shaped piece of metal sticking out the back, which is the flow control part of it. The shank connection is recessed quite a way to allow for this oval to move forwards and backwards. I've tried my euro tap on one of the shanks I bought and it doesn't even come close to fitting, but I assume that the Perlick ones have a different mechanism?




On my kegerator, the Dorodo would not fit to the font. The perlick fit perfect.

QldKev


----------



## benno1973

QldKev said:


> On my kegerator, the Dorodo would not fit to the font. The perlick fit perfect.
> 
> QldKev



Thanks Kev. The Dorado was like 2cm or so away from the screw thread coming into contact with the thread on the shank - was that about the same with yours?


----------



## Batz

Should I post my pic? I've got new tap handles. :lol: :lol: 

batz


----------



## QldKev

Kaiser Soze said:


> Thanks Kev. The Dorado was like 2cm or so away from the screw thread coming into contact with the thread on the shank - was that about the same with yours?




With the Dorado they were also a larger thread, so no way could I line them up. Completely different design, so much for adhering to and standards.

The perlick go straight onto what looks like your standard tap stup.





Batz said:


> Should I post my pic? I've got new tap handles. :lol: :lol:
> 
> batz




If had to be done, although I will see and be using them and tomorrow


----------



## Batz

Only because you wanted it Kev h34r:


----------



## Cocko

Batz said:


> View attachment 52922
> 
> 
> Only because you wanted it Kev h34r:



Brutal Batz! Nice work :super: 


You should have said you had the flow control Perlicks or posted a pic or something h34r:


----------



## Batz

Cocko said:


> Brutal Batz! Nice work :super:
> 
> 
> You should have said you had the flow control Perlicks or posted a pic or something h34r:




I know I can be slack sometimes.


----------



## TasChris

Batz said:


> View attachment 52922
> 
> 
> Only because you wanted it Kev h34r:


very nice indeed


----------



## benno1973

Thanks guys. Yeh, Kev - that makes sense. I have the body of an old Dorado and it wouldn't screw into the shank - thread seems to be wider.

Batz. Nice looking tap handles. Thanks for the photo - looks similar to another setup that I've seen somewhere in this thread...


----------



## wambesi

Batz said:


> View attachment 52922
> 
> 
> Only because you wanted it Kev h34r:



Nice work Batz, very nice. Thought I'd quote as well just to make sure the pic keeps popping up :icon_cheers: 

I've got one on my keezer so far which seems to be working well, been away with work for a while so they owe me a day or two now. 
Might have to have a brew day and put the rest of the taps on I think.


----------



## banora brewer

Hi, I am looking at getting 2 of these taps and the shanks, just wondering if any one has purchased these recently and where is the best place to get them from?


----------



## benno1973

banora brewer said:


> Hi, I am looking at getting 2 of these taps and the shanks, just wondering if any one has purchased these recently and where is the best place to get them from?



I just bought 5. I did a bit of shopping aorund and morebeer was the best price after factoring in postage.


----------



## banora brewer

Kaiser Soze said:


> I just bought 5. I did a bit of shopping aorund and morebeer was the best price after factoring in postage.


Did You get shanks from them as well?


----------



## Adam Howard

I got a couple for Xmas thinking I could use the shanks from my flow control taps from Keg King. Weren't compatible in the end....fine by me, I'm moving out so the Perlicks will go on my new keg setup with new shanks!


----------



## benno1973

banora brewer said:


> Did You get shanks from them as well?



Nope, I ended up buying the shanks from my LHBS. Was probably slightly more expensive, but it meant that I could get on drilling holes and attaching beer line while I waited for the taps. It'd probably be cheaper if I'd ordered them from morebeer though.


----------



## QldKev

Adamski29 said:


> I got a couple for Xmas thinking I could use the shanks from my flow control taps from Keg King. Weren't compatible in the end....fine by me, I'm moving out so the Perlicks will go on my new keg setup with new shanks!




Yep, I have found the only thing compatible with their shanks is their taps. Dodge Chines crap cant conform to any standards


----------



## Adam Howard

QldKev said:


> Yep, I have found the only thing compatible with their shanks is their taps. Dodge Chines crap cant conform to any standards



Fortunately the flow control taps are pretty reasonable. Certainly do the job for the price. Only downside is how long the spout is.


----------



## stux

Batz said:


> View attachment 52922
> 
> 
> Only because you wanted it Kev h34r:



I like those tap handles


----------



## QldKev

Adamski29 said:


> Fortunately the flow control taps are pretty reasonable. Certainly do the job for the price. Only downside is how long the spout is.



I purchased 3 of them, compared to the perlick, well I wish I didn't get the Dorado


----------



## Batz

Stux said:


> I like those tap handles




There like me...cheap.

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/t...d-4301-CHP.html


----------



## Tony

Just went to order 3 of these taps from farmhouse brewing supply in the US. They have them listed for $45.99

http://www.farmhousebrewingsupply.com/scri...p?idproduct=318

but when i got to checkout, they wanted $139 freight 

Order cancelled!

I have sent them and morebeer emails to ask for freight quotes.

What are people paying in freight for these things?

cheers


----------



## banora brewer

Tony said:


> Just went to order 3 of these taps from farmhouse brewing supply in the US. They have them listed for $45.99
> 
> http://www.farmhousebrewingsupply.com/scri...p?idproduct=318
> 
> but when i got to checkout, they wanted $139 freight
> 
> Order cancelled!
> 
> I have sent them and morebeer emails to ask for freight quotes.
> 
> What are people paying in freight for these things?
> 
> cheers



Hi Tony, was going to get some from morebeer next week, $41 freight


----------



## QldKev

From MoreBeer, I got 3 of these taps and heaps of s/s fittings including a couple of ball valves 

post $US47.63 

QldKev


----------



## Tony

thats more of the price i expected.

Thanks folks


----------



## Batz

Just go through morebeers order and it will quote you shipping before checkout payment.


----------



## benno1973

I paid somewhere around $40 for freight from morebeer to Perth, But I hear that farmhouse will quote you a realistic freight price if you email them, so may pay to wait to hear from them.


----------



## Tony

ordered!

Cant wait!


----------



## Tony

I just did a search back through emails and i got a quote from farmhouse a while back when they were first released for $50 freight.

morebeer was $37, and i didnt have to stuff around..... just click the box and pay!


----------



## Batz

You will be happy with the service Tony, they ship really quickly.

What sort of taps are you replacing?

batz


----------



## Tony

Just normal Perlicks mate.... they are only about 18 months old, and great taps but im sick of the coils of beer line.

Making your favorite style today, and i need about 6 meters of beer line to control the flow with the high keg pressure to get the carb level i want, and ballancing it is a bitch to get right.

So i thought... bugger it, and coughed up the cash


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Just normal Perlicks mate.... they are only about 18 months old, and great taps but im sick of the coils of beer line.
> 
> Making your favorite style today, and i need about 6 meters of beer line to control the flow with the high keg pressure to get the carb level i want, and ballancing it is a bitch to get right.
> 
> So i thought... bugger it, and coughed up the cash




I did the something, what's my favorite style, wheatie?

batz


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> wheatie?



 you guessed it :lol:


----------



## taztiger

Just ordered a tap from http://www.thebeertapstore.com/.
He has just got the Perlick545 pc taps in stock. Bought my last perlicks from him and he was good to deal with. I'm still waiting on a reply from farmhouse that I sent weeks ago asking for a freight quote.Taz


----------



## pk.sax

taztiger said:


> Just ordered a tap from http://www.thebeertapstore.com/.
> He has just got the Perlick545 pc taps in stock. Bought my last perlicks from him and he was good to deal with. I'm still waiting on a reply from farmhouse that I sent weeks ago asking for a freight quote.Taz


Thanks! That was very painless. 242.30 Aussie for 3 taps and SS shanks, delivered. Love it.


----------



## Tony

taztiger said:


> I'm still waiting on a reply from farmhouse that I sent weeks ago asking for a freight quote.Taz



I never got a reply from them either.


----------



## wambesi

taztiger said:


> Just ordered a tap from http://www.thebeertapstore.com/.
> He has just got the Perlick545 pc taps in stock. Bought my last perlicks from him and he was good to deal with. I'm still waiting on a reply from farmhouse that I sent weeks ago asking for a freight quote.Taz


Good to see he finally got them.
When I spoke to him last he was looking into it but was getting stuffed around - his supplier (Perlick or not - not sure) wanted near $70 US for them when I told him what they were going for at Morebeer and Farmhouse Brewing.

Mine are working great, only upgrade next would be if they bring out SS ones!


----------



## jyo

Tony said:


> I never got a reply from them either.



That's a shame. I had fantastic service from Farmhouse. Replied to all emails within 2 days and shipped very quickly. 

Cheers.


----------



## pk.sax

wambesi said:


> Good to see he finally got them.
> When I spoke to him last he was looking into it but was getting stuffed around - his supplier (Perlick or not - not sure) wanted near $70 US for them when I told him what they were going for at Morebeer and Farmhouse Brewing.
> 
> Mine are working great, only upgrade next would be if they bring out SS ones!



Are his shanks really 7/8" thread?! He seems to be the only one and nobody has a push-in fitting to suit that. I wasreallyhoping to be able to get the fittings from keg king and just checked they are 5/8", so are the ones from CB. Wonder how I solve that problem :S
Emailed him too, hoping it is a typo on the website.


----------



## pk.sax

> Hi, Not a typo, they are 7/8 inch X 14 thread. If you are looking for john guest fittings for them they should be easily found. I have many customers in Australia that use them. I do sell tail piece kits for this shank.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick
> TheBeerTapStore.com
> 
> 
> -------- Original Message --------
> 
> Hi
> 
> The shanks that I ordered,
> http://www.thebeertapstore.com/Complete_4_...mbly_p/sk04.htm
> 
> Are these really 7/8" thread? I can't seem to find anyone else sell these and consequently nobody that is stocking a 7/8" thread to 5/16" push in fitting. If they are actually 5/8" thread shanks and the description the website is a typo that'd make more sense and solve my problem too.
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> 
> PK



Well, damn.


----------



## Ross

Practicalfool, stop stressing, the thread is 7/8"-14 (5/8" BSP).

All is good  

Though I guess I should have let you stress a bit more buying from the US  


cheers Ross


----------



## pk.sax

Oh gawd. You'd be a cruel cruel man 
I do need to finish up that order that has been sitting in the cart forever... lol


----------



## Tony

Well my taps turned up

Hooked up 2 of them. 

NOT very happy with them.

They seem to foam the beer, no matter what speed i run it at, i just get foam, even from ballanced beers that were working fine with a couple meters of beer line.

I have to dump half a glass to get it to pour.......... worst money i ever spent!

I only hope im doing something wrong. 

They also make my beer smell a touch...... metallic, the taps themselves smell metallic.

I think i will put my beer line and SS standard taps back in

:angry:


----------



## Tony

Wasnt happy last night.... obviously......... but persevered with them and i think i have worked them out. I get a bit more foam up front but the carb in the beer seems to be better. Not as prickely and it holds a nicer tighter head for much longer.

So.... im warming to them


----------



## pk.sax

You owe everyone in this thread a beer now.


----------



## Tony

Ummmmmmmmmmmm.......... no


----------



## DKS

So, what would you guys prefer to use to connect beer line to the shank for the Perlicks?
Welded nipple, tail and nut, JG.?
Soon to buy 5 Perlicks and upgrade my keggerater set up. Thinking of easy cleaning, replacing lines, leaks, cost etc
Daz


----------



## Batz

DKS said:


> So, what would you guys prefer to use to connect beer line to the shank for the Perlicks?
> Welded nipple, tail and nut, JG.?
> Soon to buy 5 Perlicks and upgrade my keggerater set up. Thinking of easy cleaning, replacing lines, leaks, cost etc
> Daz




What do you have now Daz? Or do you have to buy shanks?


----------



## DKS

Batz said:


> What do you have now Daz? Or do you have to buy shanks?


Using budget picnic taps ATM so ordering taps, shanks + kit and kaboodle.
Daz


----------



## chopdog

Hey guys, Besides the price difference what are the other differences between the 525 s/s and the the chrome plated taps. I have to by 6 so price does play a part


----------



## MastersBrewery

chopdog said:


> Hey guys, Besides the price difference what are the other differences between the 525 s/s and the the chrome plated taps. I have to by 6 so price does play a part




525's would require you to balance your system, flow/line diameter/line length, the flow control taps negate some of this allowing shorter beer line to the taps


----------



## glenwal

chopdog said:


> Hey guys, Besides the price difference what are the other differences between the 525 s/s and the the chrome plated taps. I have to by 6 so price does play a part



525's come in both SS or PC but have no flow control so means you have to balance your system with the right length line. The choice between SS and PC is basically bling factor

545 comes in chrome only (theres no SS model) and has flow control. You pay a premium for the convience of not having to balance, but it does give you more flexibility (in being able to adjust the tap for different beers with different carbonation) and it does save you some dollars on beer line if you don't alreay have it.

The other cheap generic "chrome plated" taps (if this is what your refering to) are rubbish and will actually cost you more since you'll replace them pretty soon after you buy them.


----------



## Spinniker

Hey guys,

Looking at getting the flow control taps from morebeer.com, and was having trouble finding the shanks. I want to go through a collar on a freezer, which I am currently building, and have the craftbrewer JG fitting on the freezer side.

Is this what I want from morebeer:
https://morebeer.com/view_product/16257/102...ank_-_4%22_S_S_

and this from craftbrwer:
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853

Thanks


----------



## Batz

http://www.rcbequip.com/productCat15950.ctlg


----------



## pk.sax

Spinniker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking at getting the flow control taps from morebeer.com, and was having trouble finding the shanks. I want to go through a collar on a freezer, which I am currently building, and have the craftbrewer JG fitting on the freezer side.
> 
> Is this what I want from morebeer:
> https://morebeer.com/view_product/16257/102...ank_-_4%22_S_S_
> 
> and this from craftbrwer:
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853
> 
> Thanks



http://www.thebeertapstore.com/Complete_4_...mbly_p/sk04.htm

is cheaper. And yes, the fittings from CB are right 

btw, if you have a face board on the outside or a board on the inside to sit flush with the freezer walls, you will have just enough length in a 4" shank to do the job. If you use botha 19mm face board outside the collar (to hold it to the freezer/look good) and a board on the inside to sit flush to the freezer walls, then you will need top either go 5" shank or cut a recess into the inside board for the nut & JG fitting.


----------



## Spinniker

practicalfool said:


> http://www.thebeertapstore.com/Complete_4_...mbly_p/sk04.htm
> 
> is cheaper. And yes, the fittings from CB are right
> 
> btw, if you have a face board on the outside or a board on the inside to sit flush with the freezer walls, you will have just enough length in a 4" shank to do the job. If you use botha 19mm face board outside the collar (to hold it to the freezer/look good) and a board on the inside to sit flush to the freezer walls, then you will need top either go 5" shank or cut a recess into the inside board for the nut & JG fitting.



Thanks.

But we are placing the order with morebeer, I just couldnt figure out if the shanks I have listed had the removable barb. Looks like they are removable, as all the other ones on the site, say welded. 

Thanks


----------



## rbtmc

Hey guys, I wanna upgrade my keg king kegerator taps to these badboys, do I need to buy new shanks? If so which ones?
I have nfi what a shank even does. :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## wambesi

Perlick will be rolling out SS versions of their 545's at the end of the year.
At least with the amount of notice I can save up this time.


----------



## MaestroMatt

wambesi said:


> Perlick will be rolling out SS versions of their 545's at the end of the year.
> At least with the amount of notice I can save up this time.




Where did you get that information from? I don't see any information on the Perlick website.


----------



## WarmBeer

rbtmc said:


> Hey guys, I wanna upgrade my keg king kegerator taps to these badboys, do I need to buy new shanks? If so which ones?
> I have nfi what a shank even does. :lol:
> 
> Cheers


No, you don't have to.

The Perlicks fit the (sub-)standard KK shank just fine. I did exactly the same thing this week.

However, the quality of the KK shanks do not come close to those offered by Craftbrewer.

Getting the shanks off and back on to the font can be an exercise in frustration, especially if you have big hands, and don't happen to have a 27mm open-end ring spanner handy


----------



## wambesi

MaestroMatt said:


> Where did you get that information from? I don't see any information on the Perlick website.


They advertised a special on Facebook so I threw the question at them.
You should be able to see the photo and comments from this link even if you don't have an account.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=319...f_t=photo_reply


----------



## Mud Gecko

wambesi said:


> They advertised a special on Facebook so I threw the question at them.
> You should be able to see the photo and comments from this link even if you don't have an account.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=319...f_t=photo_reply



Now I know what to ask Santa for this Xmas!!! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

Just went on to order and there is no "Australia" in the freight calculations..... 

Just did a test on New Zealand and it comes up with $106 freight........ h34r:


----------



## MaestroMatt

wambesi said:


> They advertised a special on Facebook so I threw the question at them.
> You should be able to see the photo and comments from this link even if you don't have an account.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=319...f_t=photo_reply




Great! Thanks for the link.

This is great news - I was pretty much sold on the PC versions but I'm happy to keep rockin the bronco taps till the end of the year! haha


----------



## DU99

Got an answer


> Perlick Corporation We are checking with IT right now to get it set up on the website for you guys. I'll be in touch as soon as it is up and running!


----------



## seemax

I'm off to the US on Sunday for 2 weeks... think I might buy me some (more) taps ...


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> No, you don't have to.
> The Perlicks fit the (sub-)standard KK shank just fine. I did exactly the same thing this week.
> However, the quality of the KK shanks do not come close to those offered by Craftbrewer.
> Getting the shanks off and back on to the font can be an exercise in frustration, especially if you have big hands, and don't happen to have a 27mm open-end ring spanner handy



Not discounting the craftbrewer shanks as they have been noted to be far superior based on reviews but for that price (actually less inc shipping) you can get 100% stainless contact shanks landed at your door. which I'll happily mate to my stainless perlicks.

When i eventually get the rest of my gear assembled I'm going to invest in one of these stainless shanks and give it a test drive side by side with the crappy* keg king shanks and compare flow etc.

To have the ability to fill comp bottles direct from a 100% stainless contact kegerator sounds great to me. There is some minor concern about how sanitary the shanks are in the current tower and the ability to harbour bacteria etc but the long term plan is to keep this (sub-)standard KK tower for portable setups anyway.


----------



## tonyt

QldKev said:


> In case anyone is thinking about changing the keg king kegerator over to these taps, they fit no problems and are a great improvement to the pour.
> 
> 
> Qldkev, i just orderd the perlicks. Are you saying they will go straight on to my keg master kegerator( looks like your picture) without having to change the shanks and spacer etc?


----------



## digger

WarmBeer said:


> No, you don't have to.
> 
> The Perlicks fit the (sub-)standard KK shank just fine. I did exactly the same thing this week.
> 
> However, the quality of the KK shanks do not come close to those offered by Craftbrewer.
> 
> Getting the shanks off and back on to the font can be an exercise in frustration, especially if you have big hands, and don't happen to have a 27mm open-end ring spanner handy



I've just had a bash on my triple font and they don't fit properly. I have a single high tap then 2 lower taps, which means the far right tap can't close properly due to the restrictor on the top tap. Ahh well, new font it is long term but short term - 2 taps only.


I also didn't get them to seat properly (barely threaded on one of the taps) using the KK shanks.


----------



## QldKev

Is your triple font a Keg King one, or the better one Craftbrewer replaces the crappy one with?

Mine is the craftbrewer one, and the 3 perlicks fitted no problems with no spacers or hitting.

QldKev


----------



## WarmBeer

Yes, the Keg King shanks are crap.

There is nothing wrong with their font, imho. It bolted straight on as a replacement for my 2 tap font.






As you can see from the pic, there's plenty enough clearance between each tap for adjusting the flow controller.

Post pics, we'll see if there's a noticable difference.


----------



## BlackRat

Just purchased 4 x flow control tap (545PC - $29.50 each) and 1 x SS tarnish free push back creamer tap (575SSTF - $47.10) from the Perlick website.

Shipping to Australia was $240 so i had them shipped to a workmate in the USA who will carry them back in a few weeks.

All i need now are some kegs....anyone in VIC looking to part with kegs that are no longer needed?

BlackRat


----------



## troopa

how much was shipping to your mate?


----------



## beerbog

Stout tap, 4" SS shank, barbed tail piece and postage to Sydney, total cost $114 from the beer tap store. Bargain. :beerbang:


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

Ive got 2 545pc and shanks being posted to my uncle in West Virginia.....it was $10.60 to there and hes gonna send them on via UPS which is $46


----------



## digger

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, the Keg King shanks are crap.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with their font, imho. It bolted straight on as a replacement for my 2 tap font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pic, there's plenty enough clearance between each tap for adjusting the flow controller.
> 
> Post pics, we'll see if there's a noticable difference.



Found the issue, will need to replace 2 of the shanks. They have angle brackets on them which put them either too close or in a position where they can't both fit in on the sides.
Ordered new shanks instead.


----------



## BlackRat

Troopa said:


> how much was shipping to your mate?



$11.

I didnt order the shanks because i havent worked out how thick my fridge is yet. 

I'm assuming i can order these domestically at a later stage. 

BlackRat


----------



## pk.sax

sorry to say but you'd pay 2-3 times as much to order just those locally. It is sad because they are all imported, by the Americans and also by Aussie shops, yet, the price difference is stupid.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

$29.50 for the taps and $20.83 for the shanks


----------



## BlackRat

practicalfool said:


> sorry to say but you'd pay 2-3 times as much to order just those locally. It is sad because they are all imported, by the Americans and also by Aussie shops, yet, the price difference is stupid.



Yeah true but i can always order them from the USA once i find a fridge to put them on.

Whoever is the importer for Perlick needs to understand that the world is now totally accessible to shoppers and by setting mammoth prices domestically, they are hurting their own wholesale business as customers will find other methods to paralel import their products at much cheaper rates.

BlackRat.


----------



## pk.sax

http://www.thebeertapstore.com/Complete_4_...mbly_p/sk04.htm

http://www.thebeertapstore.com/Perlick_545...cet_p/bf008.htm

44.95 for the tap and 19.95 for 4" SS shank here. 3 times in oz for the shanks. silly difference. 50% more would make some sense! 300% is just weird. I paid 47-48 bucks shipping for 3 taps and 3 shanks.

I mean, if a retailer were to import in bulk at that price on a pre-order sort of basis, it'd still be cheaper than 300%

Btw, the Perlicks store won't even show shipping for Australia, seems its been monopolised!

/end rant \Start hating


----------



## seemax

I'm in the USA now, even I can't order from the Perlick site since I don't have a US credit card (must have local address) and they don't accept paypal.

ACCC has shown a mild interest in the some retailers forcing their US suppliers to not offer shipping to oz and others to keep their prices inflated.


----------



## BlackRat

seemax said:


> I'm in the USA now, even I can't order from the Perlick site since I don't have a US credit card (must have local address) and they don't accept paypal.
> 
> ACCC has shown a mild interest in the some retailers forcing their US suppliers to not offer shipping to oz and others to keep their prices inflated.



My order was placed today with a Australian card from the Perlick site - shipping to a USA destination.


----------



## seemax

Ok , thanks for that... will give it another go !


----------



## WarmBeer

seemax said:


> Ok , thanks for that... will give it another go !


w00t!


----------



## Batz

http://www.rcbequip.com/item5058.ctlg

Shanks even cheaper here, and check-out their keg disconnect prices.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

If anyone is thinking of getting these from Perlick..The deal is only available until the end of May


----------



## pk.sax

Batz said:


> http://www.rcbequip.com/item5058.ctlg
> 
> Shanks even cheaper here, and check-out their keg disconnect prices.


Omg 400%
And looking at the range available on the krome dispense website, I bet the majority source from them.


----------



## seemax

practicalfool said:


> Omg 400%
> And looking at the range available on the krome dispense website, I bet the majority source from them.



You're correct. I just got a long chrome shank including tailpiece for $12 from my temporary LHBS in Michigan... and I noticed it was from Krome too (like my other SS shanks) .. and the shop owner said they do most of them (made in India).

They had just received their first round of NZ hops and were pretty excited for an aussie to drop in for a chat. Apparently galaxy is growing in popularity too. Then he offered me 1lb of cascade flowers for $20 to take home (((

Went to the mother of all beer shops and pretty much all the breweries (close to 100 of them) in Michigan are mostly doing APA, IPA and wheat derivatives... bit sad.


----------



## b0neski

Hey I'm trying to order some of these flow control taps from the Perlick website but can't even add them to a shopping basket. Is it broken or something?


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

There website apparently isnt set up for international orders, I recieved an Email saying they were gonna fix it but obviouslt it hasnt happened.
I went around it by getting my uncle to order them for me and he will post them on.

The girl I spoke to is Stehanie Muraro, send her an email.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## b0neski

b0neski said:


> Hey I'm trying to order some of these flow control taps from the Perlick website but can't even add them to a shopping basket. Is it broken or something?



Figured that bit out...... but still no Australia option on shipping. What gives there?


----------



## b0neski

Oatlands Brewer said:


> There website apparently isnt set up for international orders, I recieved an Email saying they were gonna fix it but obviouslt it hasnt happened.
> I went around it by getting my uncle to order them for me and he will post them on.
> 
> The girl I spoke to is Stehanie Muraro, send her an email.
> 
> Cheers
> Adam



Cheers Adam. You got an email address for Stephanie?


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

Stephanie A. Muraro
E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]


----------



## beerbog

Guys, just go the thebeertapstore website, pick what you want and send an email requesting a quote. I did that and had a response within a day, very reasonable shipping prices, order placed and shipped the next day. Too easy........ :beerbang:


----------



## Wimmig

I'll replace my taps with the SS version at the end of the year. Worth waiting for as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Fourstar

Wimmig said:


> I'll replace my taps with the SS version at the end of the year. Worth waiting for as far as i am concerned.



if you're not matching it with SS shanks you're wasting your time and money IMO unless its its purely for a 'finish' sense (and not a beer contact/flavour impact/spoilage concern.)


----------



## wood88

Hey Guys,

Just wondering anyone wants to do a split order on these to save on shipping?
I have been talking to Joe from Perlick trying to persuade him into shipping in a USPS small flat rate box but he wouldn't have a bar of it, but he did say would use USPS which they don't usually use.

The shipping cost is $52 and he said 10 taps should fit in there.
So if anyone is interested in splitting the shipping give me a pm.

Would prefer people in Perth.

Cheers


----------



## b0neski

I'd be keen on 3 of the flow control taps if we can get them at the special $29.95 each.
I think this special finishes at the end of may, so we'd have to move fast.


----------



## BlackRat

wood88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wondering anyone wants to do a split order on these to save on shipping?
> I have been talking to Joe from Perlick trying to persuade him into shipping in a USPS small flat rate box but he wouldn't have a bar of it, but he did say would use USPS which they don't usually use.
> 
> The shipping cost is $52 and he said 10 taps should fit in there.
> So if anyone is interested in splitting the shipping give me a pm.
> 
> Would prefer people in Perth.
> 
> Cheers



Joe from Perlick quoted me $250 to ship 4 taps to Melbourne.

I then decided to ship them to a friend in LA so they could hand carry them. I selected 3 day shipping (for $22) only to find out the items had been shipped ground. I wasnt offered a refund for the extra $11 i paid to upgrade the shipping, and i was worried that they wouldnt be delivered in time to be hand carried.

Long story short, they did arrive in time to be hand carried and should now be sitting on my desk in Melbourne.

Im in china at the moment so cant wait to see what i have waiting for me when i get home.

BlackRat.

Edit - Not really sure what my ramble was meant to achieve. I just wish Perlick shipped to Australia at "normal" shipping prices and had better customer service. I think they have only recently started selling B2C which is a whole different game from the B2B space they have been trading in.


----------



## wood88

b0neski said:


> I'd be keen on 3 of the flow control taps if we can get them at the special $29.95 each.
> I think this special finishes at the end of may, so we'd have to move fast.



Yer i will hopefully be putting in an order tonight or tomorrow night at the latest.
Where you located in perth b0neski?

7 taps spoken for so far, up to 3 more if anyone is intrested.


----------



## Batz

Get quote from these guys for shipping.

http://www.priceusa.com.au/


----------



## wood88

Batz said:


> Get quote from these guys for shipping.
> 
> http://www.priceusa.com.au/



They work out to be more expensive than Perlick.
After adding the shipping to them in america, have to select insurance with shipping and then they add there delivery protection. Works out to be about $20 higher.


----------



## Hippy

pm sent wood88. I'm keen for 2


----------



## AlexL

https://morebeer.com/view_product/20581//Pe..._-_Flow_Control

I ordered from these guys 2 weeks ago and the package arrived within 7 working days to Newy. (5 taps, 5 shanks, 2 regulators and a whole bunch of disconnects - shared with two other guys though <_< ). Postage was $125, impeccable service and astounding delivery time, I can highly recommend them. 

Alex


----------



## Batz

AlexL said:


> https://morebeer.com/view_product/20581//Pe..._-_Flow_Control
> 
> I ordered from these guys 2 weeks ago and the package arrived within 7 working days to Newy. (5 taps, 5 shanks, 2 regulators and a whole bunch of disconnects - shared with two other guys though <_< ). Postage was $125, impeccable service and astounding delivery time, I can highly recommend them.
> 
> Alex




That's where mine came from as well, all five.
Really if that's not good enough buy them in Australia and support local business.

batz


----------



## benno1973

Had a big night last night, and the Perlick's got a bashing. Unfortunately, came out this morning and the last person to pour from one of the taps (maybe me?) didn't shut it off fully, so it's been constantly dripping. Found a pool of porter on my shed floor and the recently full keg almost empty.

Does anyone else have this problem with these taps? I find that unless you push them hard back, you'll end up with them dripping. If you know about it, it's not a problem - I check it after I've poured a beer. But others may not, or I might even forget after I've had a few.

It'd be nice to have a switch to close off all the taps just to be on the safe side. Would also help when I'm transferring kegs in and out of the keezer, as I generally knock a tap as I'm doing it and beer spills all over the floor. They are very touchy.


----------



## DKS

Tony said:


> Wasnt happy last night.... obviously......... but persevered with them and i think i have worked them out. I get a bit more foam up front but the carb in the beer seems to be better. Not as prickely and it holds a nicer tighter head for much longer.
> 
> So.... im warming to them




So how are they going now Tony and how did you fix? 
I thought I had mine right but a few days later all foam again. They dont like any hop debrits in there either.
Daz


----------



## christmas

I ordered four plus shanks from morebeer.. then I got carried away and ordered everything else I need for my keezer setup, a bunch of other things I need, plus a bunch of other things I don't really need, and hey, there goes my all my savings.

A word of warning though..
After I placed my order I realised I wanted an extra CO2 tee connection so I sent an email asking if they could add one on. They did so, and promptly, but instead of just charging me the extra $2.50 they re-billed me the whole new invoice amount and put through a request to refund the original one. Problem is, the refund takes 5-10 business days to process, so I've now been charged a cool $1700 which puts my bank account very much in the red, slaps me with an overdrawn fee and leaves me eating leftovers from the fridge until the refund comes through. And all for one measly two buck piece of plastic.

That said though, it's gonna be like freakin' christmas when this box of treats arrive. Hope it gets here as quick as everyone else's seems to have.


----------



## Hippy

Bump on this. Some of you guys have been using these for a few months now. How is everyone finding them. Any hints/tips? Set mine up this arvo and poured one glass of foam from a fairly freshly carbonted keg while the other tap got a half decent pour from a nearly empty keg. I'm guessing they are pretty unforgiving to slightly overcarbonated kegs. I'm going to be optimistic about it and hope it's just requiring a bit of tweaking. I'm already loving less beer line as I now have 2 x19 L +1 x21 L + a 12 L keg on the hump squeezed into my kegerator.


----------



## benno1973

I like them, apart from my gripe here. They can tend to drip, and don't have a spring return, so it's possible to lose a bit of beer if you're not careful. However the shorter beer line far outweighs this IMO.


----------



## Cocko

Best.

Taps.

Ever!!!




Full TF Stop.



2c.

BTW: They can arrive quicker from the USA than from the above site sponsors - AT 46% discount... I wonder if that will be deleted?

:chug:


----------



## Cocko

Without swearing..

Great fuoking taps!


----------



## kelbygreen

how did dry july go cocko??? Hope bonj unblocks you from chat. I called him a **** but he said the bot has you on ban every time the server resets lol. (sorry fully OT) but I said **** so all of this prob wont make the cut


----------



## Cocko

kelbygreen said:


> how did dry july go cocko??? Hope bonj unblocks you from chat. I called him a **** but he said the bot has you on ban every time the server resets lol. (sorry fully OT) but I said **** so all of this prob wont make the cut



:icon_offtopic: 

Was good thanks mate. I got through the whole month....

The chat thing is yet to be sorted, apparently, I am not a popular 'chatter'

HAHAHA!

BTW: 

*You're.


----------



## krausenhaus

Anyone got any tips for these things?

It seems like I spew out half a pint of foam (at least) before getting a decent pour, then I come back 15 minutes later and its coughing up foam again.

I've found I need to start with the flow controller closed, open it a little to run some foam out slowly, tip that out, then flick the flow to full and fill the glass. Bit of a pain in the ass.

As I'm new to kegging I figured I could have overcarbonated, but I've left it off the gas and opened the valve every time I think about it for a day or so and nothing is changing.

I'd say I've got about 1-1.5 metres of line on there (ID 5mm) - I wasn't really sure just how short I could go with the FC taps, but maybe I should have tried longer.


----------



## pk.sax

It's just that your taps get warm and cause foaming on the first glass. How have you got them mounted? In a font tower? Side of a fridge?

And, yes, unnecessary line length is unnecessary. Depending on your setup the beer could be degassing in the line to an extent making it worse (slightly). But I doubt it to be the main culprit. Post a few pics of the setup and you will get better answers.


----------



## JaseH

Haven't had issues with mine dripping yet. They close with a pretty good 'clunk' from the back pressure and seal tight. Have youpulled them apart yet? I partially disassembled mine when I got them and noticed the action was better/smoother after doing this and putting them back together.


----------



## Batz

Frothie said:


> Haven't had issues with mine dripping yet. They close with a pretty good 'clunk' from the back pressure and seal tight. Have youpulled them apart yet? I partially disassembled mine when I got them and noticed the action was better/smoother after doing this and putting them back together.




Mine have never leaked either, if you read the US sites it's the Perlick creamer taps that have the leaking problem.


----------



## QldKev

Mine had a slight dribble for the first couple of weeks (I'm talking about the taps). Not what I would call a leak, but It stopped and has been good since.


----------



## big78sam

Ordered 3 of these today. Can't wait!


----------



## GalBrew

I've got 4, never had a leak issue. Best taps ever.


----------



## big78sam

I ordered these from Apex Brew Wares in the states. The tail pieces were not in the box when it arrived and on emailing them was told they were definitely packed but they may have been removed when customs inspected and forgot to be put back in. Regardless of why they were missing they were happy to resend to the tailpieces with no fuss and no charge for the second lot of postage. Great service! 

Their shipping is actually cheaper than they quote on the website just email jeremy at apexbrewwares dot com for a quote. 

No affiliation, just a happy customer.


----------



## Batz

AdamFromWH said:


> I've got 4, never had a leak issue. Best taps ever.




I've 5 of them and never had a leak issue either, I believe Perlick creamers can be a problem.


----------



## Spiesy

big78sam said:


> I ordered these from Apex Brew Wares in the states. The tail pieces were not in the box when it arrived and on emailing them was told they were definitely packed but they may have been removed when customs inspected and forgot to be put back in. Regardless of why they were missing they were happy to resend to the tailpieces with no fuss and no charge for the second lot of postage. Great service!
> 
> Their shipping is actually cheaper than they quote on the website just email jeremy at apexbrewwares dot com for a quote.
> 
> No affiliation, just a happy customer.


Thanks for the heads up, have emailed. 

Looking at the Perlick 545 Flow Controls as a possible Xmas present for myself (HERE). Am I correct in assuming these are all stainless?

Also, if I have a dual tap Keg King Kegerator, do I need anything special to get these badboys "mounted" to the shank? Perhaps I should upgrade the shanks to all stainless as well? Thoughts?


----------



## glenwal

Spiesy said:


> Am I correct in assuming these are all stainless?



Nope - chrome plated. I don't think they have release an SS version yet.


----------



## Spiesy

Damn. Expensive for CP, when you compare it to the non flow control CP tap... double the price just for flow control!?


----------



## jyo

Cheaper here, mate. I had great service from Farmhouse.

HERE


----------



## Spiesy

why thank you, friend, I shall investigate.

No issues with the PC over stainless?


----------



## big78sam

IIRC farmhouse only had 1 in stock when I was looking. Apex also responded straight away so was willing to pay a few bucks more. There have been good reports about farmhouse and beer tap store as well. They all seem to offer similar prices and products. 

I went into holgate on the weekend and they had just had these taps installed. They raved about them.

I can't wait to install them on the weekend.


----------



## jyo

Spiesy said:


> why thank you, friend, I shall investigate.
> 
> No issues with the PC over stainless?



Sorry, I only have the standard Perlicks, so not in the cool gang yet <_< 

But Farmhouse are pretty competitive.


----------



## pk.sax

Batz kept putting up the link to a really cheap mob earlier. Look back in the thread.

Beertapstore were great to deal with, their shanks etc were cheaper than more beer when I bought mine.


----------



## Batz

I started out 14 years ago with with two Andlae Floryte Taps on a fridge, I bought them new and they cost me the earth. Then I found a three tap font and bought another Floryte off ebay, I liked them.
OK moved to a five tap font so bought five Brumby Taps, and chrome plated and I was happy with them as well. Then got caught up in the forward seating thing, OK five Perlicks SS. I bought the flow control in line things..crap...I bought the flow control adapters before the taps, better but still crap.

Bought Perlick Flow Control taps...best taps ever!

So been there done that.


----------



## Batz

practicalfool said:


> Batz kept putting up the link to a really cheap mob earlier. Look back in the thread.
> 
> Beertapstore were great to deal with, their shanks etc were cheaper than more beer when I bought mine.




Not Perlicks but shanks and gear.

http://www.rcbequip.com/index2.ivnu


----------



## Spiesy

Spiesy said:


> Also, if I have a dual tap Keg King Kegerator, do I need anything special to get these badboys "mounted" to the shank? Perhaps I should upgrade the shanks to all stainless as well? Thoughts?


Any word on this front lads?


----------



## Hippy

Homebrewstuff are a little cheaper. Have ordered stuff from them in the past. Quick delivery good service.Here


----------



## rbtmc

Spiesy said:


> Any word on this front lads?





WarmBeer said:


> No, you don't have to.
> 
> The Perlicks fit the (sub-)standard KK shank just fine. I did exactly the same thing this week.
> 
> However, the quality of the KK shanks do not come close to those offered by Craftbrewer.
> 
> Getting the shanks off and back on to the font can be an exercise in frustration, especially if you have big hands, and don't happen to have a 27mm open-end ring spanner handy


----------



## Spiesy

thanks mate.

PS: got a reply from Apex, they are claiming the 545 flow controls are all stainless?


----------



## big78sam

There has been much discussion on this and the conclusion was they are chrome. They are 545 pc (plated chrome) not 545 ss. He's wrong.


----------



## glenwal

From page 5 of perlicks brochure



> Perl Flow Control Faucet
> *Brass body, chrome-plated *faucet with all the features of the
> Perl faucet. With a compensator to adjust the flow. This faucet
> fits standard American shanks, no adapater required. The flow
> compensator offers you more control because by adjusting the flow
> control handle, you can increase the restriction for your hard to pour
> brands. You can also slow the flow for pouring sampler glasses,
> as well as reduce the amount of foam when pouring into a frosted
> glass by adjusting the flow control handle.


----------



## Spiesy

thought as much, thanks lads. looking forward to discarding the 8,653m of beer line inside my kegerator!


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> I started out 14 years ago with with two Andlae Floryte Taps on a fridge, I bought them new and they cost me the earth. Then I found a three tap font and bought another Floryte off ebay, I liked them.
> OK moved to a five tap font so bought five Brumby Taps, and chrome plated and I was happy with them as well. Then got caught up in the forward seating thing, OK five Perlicks SS. I bought the flow control in line things..crap...I bought the flow control adapters before the taps, better but still crap.
> 
> Bought Perlick Flow Control taps...best taps ever!
> 
> So been there done that.




Listen to the voice of experience!

Received great service from Apex Brew Wares HERE

Screwy


----------



## Florian

The ss ones are meant to be released end of this year, that's what Perlick told me a few month back.


----------



## Spiesy

Sorry to be a PITA, but, anyone know if this SHANK will fit this LINE?

In short... it's a 5mm ID Valpar line, and a shank with a hosetail that works with 3/16" or 1/4" vinyl tubing.


----------



## glenwal

Spiesy said:


> Sorry to be a PITA, but, anyone know if this SHANK will fit this LINE?
> 
> In short... it's a 5mm ID Valpar line, and a shank with a hosetail that works with 3/16" or 1/4" vinyl tubing.




3/16" is 4.7mm
1/4" is 6.35mm

so 5mm line will be fine.


----------



## GalBrew

It's annoying that the OD of the shank is not supplied. Why not just get 6mm ID tubing and get a clamp from Bunnings. I have the flow controls so I just run 6mm ID line as it is easier to get on and off the barbs and I clamp them.


----------



## Spiesy

thank you Glen. 

Looks like it's time to order my Xmas present! 2 x 545 FC's with stainless shanks! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Puv

Spiesy said:


> Sorry to be a PITA, but, anyone know if this SHANK will fit this LINE?
> 
> In short... it's a 5mm ID Valpar line, and a shank with a hosetail that works with 3/16" or 1/4" vinyl tubing.




Hey guys, 

I am about to pull the trigger on a kegerator from Craftbrewer and will be going with this font that they suggest http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1116 I am planning on upgrading to the 545PC taps (I have a relative in the US that is travelling here in a few weeks that will bring in for me). If I also purchase the shanks in the post I have quoted, is this all I need and it will it be possible to mount onto this font? Is it a difficult task?

Sorry for the newbie questions, this is very new to me. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Screwtop

Puv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a kegerator from Craftbrewer and will be going with this font that they suggest http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1116 I am planning on upgrading to the 545PC taps (I have a relative in the US that is travelling here in a few weeks that will bring in for me). If I also purchase the shanks in the post I have quoted, is this all I need and it will it be possible to mount onto this font? Is it a difficult task?
> 
> Sorry for the newbie questions, this is very new to me. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas




Looking at replacing my CB standard taps with Perlicks at some stage, thought they would fit right onto the shanks provided?????


Screwy


----------



## Florian

Puv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a kegerator from Craftbrewer and will be going with this font that they suggest http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1116 I am planning on upgrading to the 545PC taps (I have a relative in the US that is travelling here in a few weeks that will bring in for me). If I also purchase the shanks in the post I have quoted, is this all I need and it will it be possible to mount onto this font? Is it a difficult task?
> 
> Sorry for the newbie questions, this is very new to me. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas



No need to buy the shanks, the 545PCs will fit right into the shanks the tower comes with, that's exactly what I've got. Unless you want to upgrade the chrome shanks to SS, but firstly you'll have chrome taps so why bother with SS shanks, and secondly it'll be such a PITA to replace the shanks that I wouldn't bother (in fact I considered the same option but dismissed it once I looked into the tower and saw those shank locking nuts all so very close to each other).

EDIT: Screwy, you're good to go, no looking back once you have the flow controls.


----------



## keifer33

Check these guys out. I priced up a 3 tap stainless font with 3 x 545fc for $375 delivered.

http://www.homebrewstuff.com/


----------



## adryargument

Spiesy said:


> Sorry to be a PITA, but, anyone know if this SHANK will fit this LINE?
> 
> In short... it's a 5mm ID Valpar line, and a shank with a hosetail that works with 3/16" or 1/4" vinyl tubing.



1/4 is 6.3mm? then i cant see why not...


----------



## Puv

Florian said:


> No need to buy the shanks, the 545PCs will fit right into the shanks the tower comes with, that's exactly what I've got. Unless you want to upgrade the chrome shanks to SS, but firstly you'll have chrome taps so why bother with SS shanks, and secondly it'll be such a PITA to replace the shanks that I wouldn't bother (in fact I considered the same option but dismissed it once I looked into the tower and saw those shank locking nuts all so very close to each other).
> 
> EDIT: Screwy, you're good to go, no looking back once you have the flow controls.






keifer33 said:


> Check these guys out. I priced up a 3 tap stainless font with 3 x 545fc for $375 delivered.
> 
> http://www.homebrewstuff.com/



Good news, thanks for the info.


----------



## Edak

keifer33 said:


> Check these guys out. I priced up a 3 tap stainless font with 3 x 545fc for $375 delivered.
> 
> http://www.homebrewstuff.com/



I can't get that price for the same set up, could you please elaborate on what items (SKU's) you put in the cart and how much postage was? Mine came out to be over $420.


----------



## keifer33

Edak said:


> I can't get that price for the same set up, could you please elaborate on what items (SKU's) you put in the cart and how much postage was? Mine came out to be over $420.



I just started with the build your own tower - http://www.homebrewstuff.com/build-your-ow...ft-tower-1.html

Then pimped it out like this.


----------



## Edak

keifer33 said:


> I just started with the build your own tower - http://www.homebrewstuff.com/build-your-ow...ft-tower-1.html
> 
> Then pimped it out like this.
> 
> View attachment 59574


Cheers Keifer, that does the job. 
Is this compatible with the kegmate fridge? I will be getting one soon.


----------



## Punkal

That's a good price too. I recently built a font with 3x 525ss taps on it and after everything was said and done I think I payed about the same so a good deal.


----------



## Edak

Yeah I reckon that it's a great price also, but the problem is that I can't get the whole system past the wife. I need to get a new job that pays more and the Mrs doesn't know about, so I can have a separate bank account and get the goodies that I want....


----------



## Punkal

Guess I am lucky there, so long as the electricity and gas stay on and the home loan is payed she does not care what I spend the rest on...


----------



## Edak

I resigned from my job a couple of weeks ago because I was morally opposed to a business decision that my employer made, now I have to pay the price. Until I find something else I can't really ask for much on the beer equipment front.


----------



## Thunderlips

Kaiser Soze said:


> Does anyone else have this problem with these taps? I find that unless you push them hard back, you'll end up with them dripping.


My two taps drip.
Over the years I've gotten into the habbit of disconnecting my beer lines after use so it's not really a problem, unless I forget.

Maybe I should do like Frothie and partially disassemble them.
Maybe some of this stuff might help.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=890


----------



## breakbeer

Edak, I reckon you should just go with the standard font that comes with the kegerator & just upgrade the taps to Perlicks, that's what I've done & I'm bloody stoked with the result. I didn't get the flow control taps but so far the non FC's pour a perfect beer anyway

I don't see the need for a stainless font when it never comes in contact with the beer anyway?


----------



## Edak

breakbeer said:


> Edak, I reckon you should just go with the standard font that comes with the kegerator & just upgrade the taps to Perlicks, that's what I've done & I'm bloody stoked with the result. I didn't get the flow control taps but so far the non FC's pour a perfect beer anyway
> 
> I don't see the need for a stainless font when it never comes in contact with the beer anyway?



Cheers bud, will look into it. I am looking to get a 3-tap font so I can have 2 beers on tap and have sparkling water for the wife. I hear that the cheap chinese fonts are a bit weak and start rusting quickly, but this might not be the same for everybody by the sound of it.


----------



## Spiesy

just upgraded my Keg King kegerator this morning... 2 x Perlick 545FC with stainless shanks and Valpar line... guess I should test it out!


----------



## breakbeer

Careful Spiesy, when I installed my Perlicks I poured about 8 pints, just to make sure the next one poured well too. Drunk AS


----------



## Spiesy

breakbeer said:


> Careful Spiesy, when I installed my Perlicks I poured about 8 pints, just to make sure the next one poured well too. Drunk AS


lol... I am very tempted to keep on testing, but waiting for a mate to come round to shoot some hoops... so just a couple of glasses have been poured so far.


----------



## Edak

Spiesy said:


> lol... I am very tempted to keep on testing, but waiting for a mate to come round to shoot some hoops... so just a couple of glasses have been poured so far.


And the verdict is...?


----------



## TidalPete

> My two taps drip.
> Over the years I've gotten into the habbit of disconnecting my beer lines after use so it's not really a problem, unless I forget.
> 
> Maybe I should do like Frothie and partially disassemble them.
> Maybe some of this stuff might help.
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=890


The dripping problem with Perlick Creamers is caused by the creaming function stretching the floating O-ring at the back of the tap over time thus causing the tap to leak.
The solution is to replace the floating O-ring whenever the tap starts to drip.
The stretched O-ring will soon shrink back to its original size & be ready to replace the replacement when it starts to leak in a year or so depending on use.
Sadly, I could not find a floating O-ring replacement in Oz so had to get from the US. Perhaps you will have better luck if you go this way?


----------



## contrarian

Just a couple of quick questions regarding these taps. Am building a keezer and must admit I thought I was doing pretty well until I started pricing up the hard ware! Was looking at gradually building up to 4 taps but with postage might as well jump straight in. These taps seem to have many happy users so seem like the way to go. There seem to be plenty of rumours of a SS version of the 545 but can't seem to find anyone stocking them, are they just rumours or do they actually exist?

Also has anyone had experience dealing with CHI? They seem to have the cheapest prices at the moment when shipping is factored in but would be interested to know what their service is like.

I'm going to have to drink a lot of homebrew to pay these off!


----------



## barls

they will eventually send the items but the email use is tragic and useless as they just dont answer.
ordered form them twice with the only issue being 3 months before items were delivered.


----------



## OzPaleAle

I just received a couple of 545 flow control taps from Conner Breware(Sponsor above), good price and quick to process and post. I think from memory he had some sort of deal with shanks, can't remember if it was with 545s or not though.


----------



## contrarian

Thanks for the replies. 3 months sounds like an incredibly long time to wait for delivery and have had a similar experience with their reponse rate to requests for information. I'll keep looking as I'm in no rush to make a decision on this.


----------



## contrarian

Given the rumours regarding a stainless flow control tap from perlick I decided to contact them directly to see if there was any truth to it. They told me they were working on revamping the 525SS and the new model the 630SS would be available in march next year but there were currently no plans for a stainless version of the 545. 

I have spoken to a few people who love flow control and I can see the benefits for having multiple taps off one CO2 cylinder at different pouring pressures and not needing as much tubing in a keezer. 

So to summarize the options we have celli flow control that are not forward sealing and are comparatively expensive. 

Perlick 545 PC which are forward sealing and flow control but not stainless steel. 

Another stainless tap with an add on flow control. 

Stainless taps with tubing to balance. 

I'd be interested if anyone has stainless taps with an add on flow control adaptor and how well this works. Either way it is a major decision that hopefully I will only have to make once!


----------



## Black n Tan

Thanks for the info contraian. I almost pushed the button on the chrome stainless last week, but decided to hold out for the stainless. Bugger. Interested to see if there are other options.


----------



## QldKev

On my inside kegerator I had issues with the so called upgraded font/taps and could never get a beer that had a great head and had heaps of bubbles in the beer itself. I purchased one of these flow controls, it was shit and I could never get a good pour. I replaced it with a set of Perlick 545PC and have never looked back. 

On my workshop fridge I've got the Keg King / Dorado flow control tap. I purchased 3. What did I think of them? I used one and gave the other two away. The one in use pours a beer, but if you over gas the keg a bit, it's hopeless as the flow control just makes it foam. It also has had prostate problems from day one, it always dribbles after your pour a beer.

A couple of brewers up here have Celi taps. Whilst the Perlicks are a great tap for an excellent price, the Celi taps are a better tap. When I win lotto and replace the crappy Dorado tap I will be looking at a Celi. 


On the PC Vs SS tap debate, I think a lot comes down to quality of the chrome work. Stainless is best, but a decent chrome tap will last many years. My Dorado (sorry to pick on it again) the chrome is gone on the inside of the tap, no sign of it left; bit of a worry since I've probably ingested it. Whilst my original standard taps I purchased about 9 years ago are still in use at my mates place, and still have the chrome intact.


----------



## GalBrew

I swapped my 545PCs to 525SS after losing quite a lot of the chrome plating out of the interior of the tap and into my beer. Was not impressed after spending quite a bit of cash on them. Stainless steel all the way for me, not worth the hassle.


----------



## brad81

I ordered 2 545pc's from CHI company and they arrived in a matter of weeks. They must have had them in stock. If you want better service I guess you have to pay a little more, but horses for courses.

I've found them to be fantastic. I have about 70cm of beer line for each tap and leave the gas on a constant .8 bar. Also able to wind the pour right down when filling bottles. Pretty win win for me.


----------



## contrarian

Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like there is a lot of praise for the 545 PC taps but that stainless will always last longer.

In my searching for the perfect tap I cam across these http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/taps-faucets-pid-4933ROTO-V.html

While they are not cheap they are stainless and if not specifcally forward sealing must be a close approximation. It also looks like they have upgraded the design on their flow controller from the ones Qld Kev had problems with. The main issue with these would be that they don't seem to be tried and true but at around half the price of cellis for a SS flow control tap I wonder if they are worth a look...


----------



## GalBrew

contrarian said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like there is a lot of praise for the 545 PC taps but that stainless will always last longer.
> 
> In my searching for the perfect tap I cam across these http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/taps-faucets-pid-4933ROTO-V.html
> 
> While they are not cheap they are stainless and if not specifcally forward sealing must be a close approximation. It also looks like they have upgraded the design on their flow controller from the ones Qld Kev had problems with. The main issue with these would be that they don't seem to be tried and true but at around half the price of cellis for a SS flow control tap I wonder if they are worth a look...


They look very similar to the ones used at the Belgian Beer Cafe at Eureka in Melbourne. Those flow controls were an absolute joy to use. I have never used an easier pouring tap!


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> On my inside kegerator I had issues with the so called upgraded font/taps and could never get a beer that had a great head and had heaps of bubbles in the beer itself. I purchased one of these flow controls, it was shit and I could never get a good pour. I replaced it with a set of Perlick 545PC and have never looked back.


I have been down the same road with the same outcome, beware or the Perlick creamers, they are notorious for leaking. I know one brewer who bought some well after I had my 545PC's, my 545PC's are still fine, he has had to rekit already.

Batz


----------



## contrarian

GalBrew said:


> They look very similar to the ones used at the Belgian Beer Cafe at Eureka in Melbourne. Those flow controls were an absolute joy to use. I have never used an easier pouring tap!


If they are the same tap then I am sure the next hurdle will be getting them to Australia! So far I have only seen them on the US site at $93 for the tap, so add shanks and postage and it won't be a cheap exercise but still substantially cheaper than cellis with flow control.

With the PC I wonder how much difference climate makes? For example living on the coast or inland etc. Just a thought as I live at the beach and things tend to wear hard here.


----------



## pk.sax

I've taken the plunge. 8 of the roto taps ordered, comes to just about 550 usd delivered. Ordered more to split the postage. I'm going to keep 3, peeps are welcome to grab the 5 extras. At cost etc.
Pref Canberra pickup since I get bugger all chance to get to a post shop.

In related news, 3x 545PC up for sale, 2x vgc. 1x gc (little chrome removal on outside near spout). 30, 30, 25 resp. Or 70 bux the lot.


----------



## pk.sax

Got asked for pics of the taps. Bit difficult to put in a pm. Here you go mate, note slight chrome wearing on the third one, hence the discount.














Internally the taps are in great condition as taps in use.


----------



## Cocko

PF,

What are the 'Roto' taps you have ordered?

Cheers


----------



## pk.sax

These: http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/taps-faucets-pid-4933ROTO-V.html

As linked above. Gonna have 5 spare when I get them 

Pas: got an offer for all 3, + one enquiry. Pending confirmation/ payment.


----------



## Cocko

Thought it was them... nice.

Price for the left overs? Also, do you know if they will screw onto a perlick shank? As in, screw off a 545 and screw the roto on?


----------



## pk.sax

Says standard American fittings. Let me get onto the computer and find out. I sure hope they do, I've got good ss shanks to put them on.
Price is usd 550.70/8 x number of taps 

Btw, firm offer recvd on perlicks. Off to a good home soon as I can figure postage/payment. That was quick!

Oops. Bought the wrong tap. Will have to cancel order and find them again. Kicking myself. Anyway, perlicks still gone. Now I HAVE to get the right ones


----------



## Edak

Woah you bought the wrong ones? That is some serious money to get the wrong thing. What will you do if they already sent them?


----------



## pk.sax

meh, I'll figure it out. I just ordered tham and its early morning in the usa. Perils of using a friggin phone for internet!

Now, to wait for micromatic to tell me they'll ship  I might start a bulk buy (strictly through the PC ) if there is interest, fits on standard shanks same as 545pc.


----------



## Cocko

Confused - why are they wrong?


----------



## pk.sax

got the non flow control version  yep, stupid.


----------



## Black n Tan

where did you order them from? I am interested in getting a few also.


----------



## Batz

Could be worst, you didn't get stuck with the creamers. How bad would that be? :blink: :huh:


----------



## Cocko

Oh.

The link was the flow control ones....

Anyway, keep us posted mate, pretty keen.


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Could be worst, you didn't get stuck with the creamers. How bad would that be? :blink: :huh:


Bad, very bad.


----------



## pk.sax

yea mate, searched for the flow control version since the micromatic website doesn't do postal order to Australia, chi company turns up.. woohoo.. price is good, order. Splat! wrong shit. Heh, could be worse yeah!

I've emailed them back asking if they can supply the FC version and price etc...
Also emailed micromatic. Lets see who can send and how much for. I'll keep it posted and maybe start a BB thread if there is a decent offer.


----------



## seifer

I'm keen for a couple, let me know


----------



## pk.sax

$87.95 each

Shipping on 3 $85.00

Shipping on 10 $150.00

Official reply from micromatic. Just over a hundred bux each for ten. I'll start a bb I think.


----------



## Cocko

$103 per tap....


Could be way keen.

The just look awesome IMO.

Keep us posted.


----------



## punkin

The thing with the Perlick flow control for me is that i see them for sale second hand round the traps with the 'going back to the 525's' message. 

I used to know a guy who fitted out his commercial bar with 8 of the creamers 

I forgot to add; I bought my 4 525's from Chi company and had excellent delivery time. They were the cheapest on the net i could find once delivery cost was factored in. If buying from the states you need to find someone who's willing to ship via usps flat rate boxes.


----------



## contrarian

Am looking at getting 4 of these but am starting from scratch and need shanks etc too. Am also trying to tee up a mate who is heading over for work soonish to bring them back for me. I think they look awesome. 

Presumably all their prices are in US dollars? 

I was also asking if the flow control was sold separate to the tap but it looks like it isn't at the moment. 

The only concern I have is that they seem to have a valve unit that is the only thing that needs to be replaced. They look like that won't be for a long time for home usage but also haven't seen them for sale anywhere. 

Whatever way you look at it $100 for a SS flow control tap is a bargain!


----------



## Black n Tan

I would buy 5 or 7 myself. I see micromatic also sell s/s shanks which I would need also ($20 on their site compared to $50 on some sites here) and chrome handles, if this can be organised at the same time??


----------



## Black n Tan

contrarian said:


> Given the rumours regarding a stainless flow control tap from perlick I decided to contact them directly to see if there was any truth to it. They told me they were working on revamping the 525SS and the new model the 630SS would be available in march next year but there were currently no plans for a stainless version of the 545.


I just saw in another thread that HBHB have indicated that s/s flow control perlicks are expected to arrive in Australia late November. So what gives? 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76211-finally-flow-control-perlicks-in-stainless/#entry1095852


----------



## contrarian

Having just read that thread I am a bit dirty having just ordered 4 roto flow taps from the US. This was the email I received from perlick:

Hi Michael,

We do have a new stainless steel version of the Perl faucet in development to replace the 525SS. The new faucet (630SS) will be available by the end of March. However; at this time, we are not developing a stainless version of the 545.

Dave

David Kearns
Perlick Corporation - Product Marketing Manager

I would have thought that if they were about to release a SS flow control that he might have passed on the info but its possible they didn't. Either way, would be good to see the options in SS flow control taps improve. It's slim pickings at the moment.


----------



## 431neb

Anyone got the Vinservice flow control taps? I have some but I am yet to use.


----------



## Black n Tan

contrarian said:


> Having just read that thread I am a bit dirty having just ordered 4 roto flow taps from the US. This was the email I received from perlick:
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> We do have a new stainless steel version of the Perl faucet in development to replace the 525SS. The new faucet (630SS) will be available by the end of March. However; at this time, we are not developing a stainless version of the 545.
> 
> Dave
> 
> David Kearns
> Perlick Corporation - Product Marketing Manager
> 
> I would have thought that if they were about to release a SS flow control that he might have passed on the info but its possible they didn't. Either way, would be good to see the options in SS flow control taps improve. It's slim pickings at the moment.


Yes seems very odd. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HBHB

Black n Tan said:


> I just saw in another thread that HBHB have indicated that s/s flow control perlicks are expected to arrive in Australia late November. So what gives?
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76211-finally-flow-control-perlicks-in-stainless/#entry1095852


Came from the importers yesterday. No exact date available, but expected in around a month.


----------



## ricardo

I'm new to this thread and kind of wished i had read it a little earlier as i took delivery of the chrome plated taps yesterday. I'm kind of in 2 minds as to whether i send them back and wait for the SS ones or just keep them.

It's kind of funny reading this thread as at the very start the CP taps were the business but by the end of the thread a midst the rumors of the imminent arrival of an SS variety they are now derided with one member starting a "sell your CP taps thread"

Can i ask what is so bad about them and how much wear i will get out of the taps before the chrome plating erodes? I need to make a quick decision as to whether to keep them or not


----------



## Donske

I recently got 4 of the chrome plated versions, they seem solid and the plating looks good, can't see them flaking any time soon, be interested in hearing from other peoples experience too though.


----------



## brad81

Nothing wrong with my chrome ones either. Clean with a soft cloth (tshirt), and never submerge the spout into the beer.


----------



## HBHB

ricardo said:


> Can i ask what is so bad about them and how much wear i will get out of the taps before the chrome plating erodes?


I don't think there's anything wrong with them. Like in all mass produced items, there will be a small number where something in the process goes a little astray, but you get that.

There would be several thousand of these taps around Australia that have given excellent service in commercial venues. On that basis alone.....nothing wrong with them and In a home bar, if maintained well, cleaned and given respect, the vast majority of the brass taps will be still giving excellent service in years to come.

Martin


----------



## JaseH

Mine are over 12mths old now and still look like new, no special care taken with them, chrome plating is as good as the day I got them.


----------



## GalBrew

Out of curiosity, how intact is the chrome plating on the interior of the tap barrel?


----------



## Wortgames

Most of my brewing & serving stuff has gone unused for a couple of years or more, as I've moved house a couple of times and it's taken a long time to get my new place fixed up to a point where I can start getting back into it.

I have several CP taps, all good quality Andale EK type. 2 of them I bought new (although not at the same time) then I found 8 old pub ones at my local scrap metal yard. They've all been used in various fixed and mobile setups over the last 10-15 years and occasionally left a bit too long without cleaning.

Time and neglect has not been kind to them. One of the 'new' ones that was left on a serving fridge under the verandah now looks the same as the really old ones. The CP hasn't flaked, it's just disappeared in places. It has been out of the rain, in a dry climate, so it appears that dust and general grime are the culprits. It's buddy was stored clean in a plastic tub and is pretty good, but I was expecting it to look new (it never really got used) and it doesn't. Again the CP has simply faded in some places and pitted in others. I haven't dared open them up yet but I know they will all be pretty nasty inside and I'll be very surprised if there's any CP left there at all.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that in comparison, SS taps are indestructible. You have them for life, regardless of what life throws at you. You can forget to clean them or leave them on your portable rig all winter. You can also use them for more acidic things like cider. Take a break from brewing, or lend them to a mate while you are O/S, doesn't matter.

I've never had flow-control taps, but I've never felt like I'm missing anything. I certainly wouldn't pick FC over stainless if I had to make the choice. Good stainless taps will last forever, they'll take plenty of abuse, and they'll always come up like new after a clean.


----------



## ricardo

Quick question - I finally got round to putting the taps together I received from Cheakypeak only to realise when finished that they had not included the base cover. I'm going to call them on Tuesday but does this mean I have to pull everything apart again and start from scratch? I think I know the answer but am hoping somebody has an ingenious solution


----------



## Cube

post a pic?


----------



## ricardo

> post a pic?


not at home at the moment but the assembly is complete it's just the circular SS base that covers the screws.


----------



## Fents

yes unfortuantly you do have to take it all apart. i did exactly the same thing, built my whole font then saw the base cover over on my bar! a big DOH moment ensued.


----------



## Donske

I bought 4 of these taps about a month ago and one has developed a leak, anyone else had this happen and know how to fix it?


----------



## bradsbrew

I found with my creamers that if you don't clean it after every second keg it will drip at low pressure. Bought some new seals from Martin at HBHB, haven't changed them yet.


----------



## TidalPete

> The dripping problem with Perlick Creamers is caused by the creaming function stretching the floating O-ring at the back of the tap over time thus causing the tap to leak.
> The solution is to replace the floating O-ring whenever the tap starts to drip.
> The stretched O-ring will soon shrink back to its original size & be ready to replace the replacement when it starts to leak in a year or so depending on use.


Takes me less than 5 minutes a tap. Too easy!
I found a website for professional brewers/bar owners the other week where some were complaining that their new Perlick 545 Flow Control taps leaked. Maybe all Perlick taps are on the nose?


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: see the 630SS perlick is available in the states($40).wonder how long before we see them


----------



## Nibbo

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: see the 630SS perlick is available in the states($40).wonder how long before we see them


It looks like once the 525's run out, these will be replacing them.

Only had a quick read about them though.


----------



## Wilkensone

If the 525SS are being replaced does anyone know if the 545SS will also be replaced? 
I'm in the market for new taps and want to know if I should hold off or not!

Cheers


Nibbo said:


> It looks like once the 525's run out, these will be replacing them.
> 
> Only had a quick read about them though.


----------



## wogdog

I have the 525ss on my keezer bought about 2 months ago from cheeky with other bits too an they are fantastic great service via the phone etc an delivery to Newcastle was fast..!! Will be buying one more make it three..!!!


----------



## Cervantes

OzPaleAle said:


> I just received a couple of 545 flow control taps from Conner Breware(Sponsor above), good price and quick to process and post. I think from memory he had some sort of deal with shanks, can't remember if it was with 545s or not though.


They have the 545's on special for $60 at the moment........

http://connorbreware.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_80&product_id=197


----------



## JDW81

Reviving an oldish thread here.

Am about to buy a few Perlick 650SS flow control taps and long shanks for my kegerator project.

Just wondering what line diameter works best with these taps? Have got 5mm for gas. Is this OK to run from the kegs to taps, or should I go smaller?

Cheers,

JD


----------



## stilvia

It really doesn't matter, they are flow control taps. I've got a couple of 650's and using 6mm line with 50cm between the keg and tap and works well.


----------



## Rocker1986

I've got 5mm ID line on mine which works fine. About 2.2m long between keg and font tubes (have a flooded font), with the font tube giving an extra 30-40cm at a guess. I'll be switching to 6mm line when I change them though, the font tubes are a bit big for the 5mm stuff although I managed to stretch it over. Either way, it works and they pour well.


----------



## JDW81

Thanks for that.

I suspected as much, but always interested in the experience of others.

JD


----------



## billygoat

I run 6mm internal line on my four taps, work perfectly.


----------



## fdsaasdf

Rocker1986 said:


> I've got 5mm ID line on mine which works fine. About 2.2m long between keg and font tubes (have a flooded font), with the font tube giving an extra 30-40cm at a guess. I'll be switching to 6mm line when I change them though, the font tubes are a bit big for the 5mm stuff although I managed to stretch it over. Either way, it works and they pour well.


This is identical to my setup (barring the flooded font) and the pouring is excellent.


----------

